# Omega Seamaster 2254.50



## aphexafx (Apr 3, 2011)

I posted this in the Omega forum, but it belongs here too! This is my favorite watch at the moment, happy to shoot it for my portfolio. This is a catalogue style shot. I had to share it at watchuseek! Cheers


----------



## Rambam (Dec 12, 2008)

Dang! That is a sweet shot dude!


----------



## ancient_mariner (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful watch and photo!


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

man, great picture!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Nice shot_


----------



## anteromega (Feb 10, 2010)

What a nice picture!


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

Outstanding photograph of one of the most beautiful dive watches ever made. I still can't believe Omega discontinued this model.


----------



## jimmy jones (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks now thats another watch I have to have! Great pic too.


----------



## conquerorli (Apr 9, 2011)

Love that pic


----------



## mateo44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Flawless pic of a perfect watch!


----------



## lexus (Oct 15, 2008)

:-! Beautiful watch, superb photo. Just bought a 2254.50 waiting for delivery in a day or two,very excited,I think this is one of Omegas classics.
Tom


aphexafx said:


> I posted this in the Omega forum, but it belongs here too! This is my favorite watch at the moment, happy to shoot it for my portfolio. This is a catalogue style shot. I had to share it at watchuseek! Cheers


----------

